# suche trialer aus berlin!!!



## trial 221x (27. Dezember 2001)

Hi 
suche trialer aus berlin die bock haben ab und zu mal zu fahren wir sind schon ungefähr 10 leute mtb fahrer aber sonst alle 20' zoll montys und so weiter!wir wollen ein verein gründen uns fällen aber noch leute wer lust hat und auch was kann soll sich mal melden unter Tel.:0178 74 14 60 9


hoffe meldet sich jemand um so mehr um so besser dann macht das trialen gleich viel mehr spass????????


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Dezember 2001)

bist du des auf dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Dezember 2001)

Heyho ja ich kenn da jemand von ebay hatte bei ihm ne Fatty ersteiert und mit ihm noch son bisserl gelabert is auchmal Trial gefahren ...

Wollt irgendwann auchmal nach Berlin kommen zum Trialen vorrausgesetzt die leutz die ich kenne Kommen mit

Trialmatze? bist dabei oder?
Die leipziger bestimmt auch und hier in dessau gibsja auch leutz
dann kennsch nochn Bitterfelder

also könnten da von unsrer Seite mind 10 Leute kommen
aber nich für immer nur einen tag mal oderso! 

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## trial 221x (27. Dezember 2001)

das auf dem bild bin nicht ich


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Dezember 2001)

war auch nurn Witz  Is natürlich Simon Billmaier auf dem Foto


----------



## tobsen (27. Dezember 2001)

jaja chris, des war schon ernst gemeint von dir, kannst schon zugeben...   =


----------



## Trialmatze (28. Dezember 2001)

@ Ronny,

ja klar bin ich dabei. Da können wir ne noch fettere Trialsession machen als die, die wir in LE hatten. 

Gruss
Matze


----------



## trialelmi (30. Dezember 2001)

@trial 221x

wie kommst eigentlich an ein foto von simon? warst du auf der WM? oder wo hast du es her


----------



## trial 221x (30. Dezember 2001)

nein ich war nicht auf der WM ich glaube ich habe das bild
von www.hoffmann.de ich habe hunderte trial bilder und sehr viele videos bestelle mir auch bald evolve soll ein geile video sein
wieso fährst du eigentlich mtb und 20' trial mit mtb ist doch voll anstrengt oder??? 


BBT "Berlin Bike Trial" is voll geil


----------



## trialelmi (30. Dezember 2001)

quark mit sosse

du kannst viele sachen viel besser zumindestens aus meiner sicht. antippen geht höher. bei steilsten abfahrten hat man meist ein besseres feeling. kann nur aus meiner erfahrung sprechen. und ein vernünftig aufgebautes hoffmann mtb wiegt zwischen 9 und 10 kg also kaum ein unterschied.


----------



## Bunnyhopser (3. Januar 2002)

Wo trialt ihr denn so(Adresse,Bezirk,Alter von Euch)?
Und wenn wann,ich komme nämlich aus Marzahn.Bei der Kälte ein bisschen ungünstig,aber ich werde warscheinlich kommen.

Tschausen Felix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial 221x (3. Januar 2002)

wir trialen auch bei dem wetter!jeden tag wir sind öffters am alex,potsdamer plat, Mauerpark an der schönhauser alle da ist ein richtiges trial gelände im sommer fahren wir auch in kaulsdorf nord einfach über alle wir sin alle zwichen 15 und 21 jahren alt manche fahren im winter nicht die jetzt im winter fahren das sind nur5 leute einer ist 15 ,15,20,21 und ich bin 15! wie alt bist du und wo fährst du so???kannst dich ja mal melden oder gib mir mal deine telefon nummer dann können wir ein treffen ausmachen fährst du auch im winter???wasa hast du für ein bike?


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2002)

He
wir fahrn auch so gut wie immer!
aber wartmer nochn bisserl will erstmaln Crescent hamn dann kommer alle nach Berlin und dann wird da richtig Actschn gemach
hehe

nuja wir werden da schon noch irgendwie mal kommunizieren denk ich.

hm alter von uns und die ich kenne bla blo blub ist hm glaube 15-19

Jo
Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Bunnyhopser (4. Januar 2002)

Ich heiße Felix und triale in Marzahn!
Bin 14 Jahre alt und habe ein Focus Medusa Bike,das ich ein bisschen umgebaut habe(Magura HS 33,Rockrig usw.).
Könnten wir uns nicht irgendwo treffen,so in der Mitte(Kaulsdorf)?
Wo wohnst Du ud wie kommst Du zu den verschiedenen Trialplätzen(S-Bahn,U-Bahn)?Wart ihr bei dem Fahrrad Rütters Contest im Sommer?

Tschausen und bis denne felix


----------



## trial 221x (4. Januar 2002)

ich komme aus karow wenn du das kennst?wir fahren mit s- und u-bahn kommt drauf ann wo wir hin wollen meistens fahren wir auch street und fahren einfach qer durch berlin man findet unterwegs immer geile sachen zum trialen aber ist schon ganz schön anstrengend so hohne sattel und ohne gangschaltung so weit zu fahren!wie hoch ist denn dein rahmen?und wie lange fährst du schon?hast du noch freunde die trialen?kaulsdorf nord da könnte man sich mal treffen die s-bahn stadtion heisst auch kaulsdorf nord must einfach mal auf s-bahn plan kucken!ne wir waren nich bei dem contest hätten wir gewust das da einer ist wären wir bestimmt hin gefahren warst du da und was war da so los?
bye


----------



## trial 221x (4. Januar 2002)

find ich echt geil das so viele lust haben nach berlin zu kommen am besten wär in denn sommer ferien oder so bis dahin ist mein bike auch wieder 100% einsatz fähig ich brach erst mal ne neue kurbel,freilauf,innenlager frage gib es noch bessere trial beläge alls die von monty die orangen langen?

wenn ihr zeit habt nach berlin zu kommen meld dich einfach im forum oder schreib ne mail!


----------



## Bunnyhopser (4. Januar 2002)

@Trial 221x
Also mein Rahmen ist ziemlich hoch(Sattelrohr 46 cm =18,1"und er Rahmen 38 cm =14,7"),aber ist das nicht egal(Streettrial)?
Hauptsache man kann was,oder?Ich fahre seit einem Jahr und brauche noch ein paar Erfahrungen.Zum Wettkampf bei Rütters guck einfach mal bei www.fahrrad-ruetters.de nach und dann auf Fotos.Wo kauft ihr eure Trialbikes?Meine Kumpels haben zu hohe Bikes(19"...).Was hast du so drauf(Höhen(Sidehop usw.)).

Tschausen und danke für die schnellen Antworten,bis denne Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial 221x (4. Januar 2002)

Side Hop kann ich nur gut auf weite auf höhe nur 40cm aber ein kumpel vin mir macht über 1m und du?kannt hoch springen ungefähr 1m runter kommt drauf an wie ich drauf bin?manche von uns springen 9paletten hoch eine palette ist 15cm hoch!ich kann zur zeit denn Sidehop eh nicht üben meine Kurbel lockert sich an dauernt und mein Freilauf macht nicht mehr lange mit bekomme erst nächste Woche neue Teile!Was machst du morgen?
kannst dich auch mal melden unter 0178 74 14 60 9 steven


----------



## Bunnyhopser (5. Januar 2002)

@Trialer 221x
Mein Sidehop ist auch so 35-40 cm hoch(also nicht so berühmt).Muss noch üben.
Ich rufe Dich an wenn ich kann z.Z. bin ich krank,aber in 1 Woche ist das gegessen.
Wiehoch ist dein Bunnyhop?Kannst du den Pedalkick?
Wo hast du dei Montybike gekauft(bzw. wie hast du dir es rangeholt?)?Ich werde mir warscheinlich zur Jugendweihe eins kaufen.Ich droppe manchmal von Tischtennisplatten runter.

Tschausen und bis denne Felix.


----------



## Giuliano (5. Januar 2002)

na hier gehts ja zur sache mit den trialern.
wußte garnet das es so viele trialer in berlin gibt.
wollt ja auch mal anfangen aber irgendwie hat sich alles zerschlagen, naja vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal durch zufall.
aso *g* n marzahner gibts auch


----------



## Berlin_Biker (5. Januar 2002)

Hi!!!

Komme auch aus berlin!!Triale zwar net aber du hast ja geagt das ihr auch bissel street fahrt und da bin ich dabei!!!mein bike is jezz auch fertig und da kann ich mir ja bei euch paar tricks abgucken*ggg!!ne aber mal im ernst finde ich auch cool das es soviel trialer gibt bin oft am alex usw. mit ghost wir haben euch noch nie gesehen, echt schade!!!hoffe man sieht sich!!

Gruß Rico!!!


----------



## trial 221x (5. Januar 2002)

@Berlin_Biker

Wenn wir am alex sind, sind wir bei der unterbrückung neben burger king!können dir denn ein paar sachen zeigen!


----------



## trial 221x (5. Januar 2002)

@Ghost
womit wolltest du anfangen mit trialen?man kann sich ja mal treffen?das bin ich bei einem kleinen sprung auf ne kante (Trettbunny)was machst du so?


----------



## Berlin_Biker (5. Januar 2002)

Man man man nich schlecht!!!RESPEKT!!!sieht goil aus!!also vieleicht nächstes WE mal sehen,aber wenn nich denn am 19-20??wenn da das wetter jut is können wa uns mal treffen am alex!!!würde mich freuen!!

Bye Rico


----------



## Giuliano (5. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von trial 221x _
> *@Ghost
> womit wolltest du anfangen mit trialen?man kann sich ja mal treffen?das bin ich bei einem kleinen sprung auf ne kante (Trettbunny)was machst du so? *



ja wollte ursprünglich trialen...denn dirten und nun bleib ich vorerst beim touren...
frag mich nicht warum...ich kann auch nichts außer schnell fahren!


----------



## Reini (6. Januar 2002)

Ist mir auch auch so ergangen

einfach nur eins
üben
üben
üben
üben
üben
üben
üben 

und

üben

und am besten mit Leute die es schon können
die geben dir immer gute tips und so....

mfg
Reini


----------



## trial 221x (7. Januar 2002)

@Bunnyhopser

Danke das du mir von dem sommerfrest bei fahrrad rütters erzählt hast ich hab mich mit dem chef in verbindung gesetzt und auf dem nachsten sommerfest Juni/juli genauer termin steht ande februar fest da sind wir jetzt eingeladen um zu ziegen was wir so können kannst ja auch vorbei kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2002)

Was wo wann?
ich denkmal da kommt nix miter ODM dazwischen dann versuch ich auchmal da zu sein einfach um nen bisserl Fun zu haben kann ja auchnochnich soviel 

Also ich denk da könnt man sich auch sehen!


----------



## trial 221x (8. Januar 2002)

na klar man sieht sich da bestimmt kommst du denn extra nach berlin(hönow) wo ist denn dessau?frage:was ist die ODM


----------



## trialelmi (8. Januar 2002)

ik bin zwar ken berliner aber die 
ODM ist die Ostdeutsche Trialmeisterschaft und wenn du irgendeinen ort in deitschland suchst kannst du das auch online auf meinen seiten machen. da ist ein link zu falk bei in der 2002er seite unten


----------



## Bunnyhopser (8. Januar 2002)

@Trialer 221x
Gibst du mir bescheid wenn der Termin feststeht(Rütterscontest)?Per E-Mail:
[email protected]
Danke schon einmal,ich werde kommen.

Tschausen und bis denne Felix.


----------



## trial 221x (12. Januar 2002)

@Bunnyhopser
ja ich gib dir dann bescheid vieleicht kann man sich ja vorher schon mal treffen!hoffe das wetter wird bald wieder besser!

Steven


----------



## elhefe (13. Januar 2002)

hi...

sind aus potsdam und wären beim trialen in berlin bestimmt auch dabei.

bis denne tilo


----------



## trial 221x (15. Januar 2002)

@elhefe

 wart ihr auch auf der YOU in berlin wenn ja denn kennen wir uns ja schon? steven


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Januar 2002)

Hey leutz wenn alle in Berlin Biken wollen wieso kommt ihr nicht nach Leipzig
oder isses in Dresden weißes jetze garnicht so genau

da isses Bashguars

son Trialerjam
Kann man auch Mitfahren is ebend nen Freestylecontest

Also wer bock hat kann ja mal infos bei www.generator-radsport.de anfordern

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Berliner Team T (4. Mai 2003)

Hidiho 
Ich hoffe ich hab das richtig hier gemacht 
Bin aus Berlin kenne ungefähr 11 richtig active fahrer aus
Berlin wir fahren auch ODM mit.
Sind fast alle 26" fahrer wir haben bestimmt bock mal ne session zu machen also sagt mal bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Mai 2003)

Hm ich glaub ja fast ich kenn welche von euch... zumindest vom sehen...

Ronny


----------



## V Dub (4. Mai 2003)

hi leutz,
ich komme aus kamen das ist ganz in der nähe von Dortmund, wenn einer mal lust hat mit mirr und ein paar kumpels zu fahren, der soll mir mal ne pm schicken


----------



## aramis (4. Mai 2003)

Berlin und ODM? Da fällt mir nur der Thomas Dürrhauer ein. Wart ihr in Calbe?


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Mai 2003)

Ich glaub sie waren in Calbe und letztes jahr in Borna...

evtl. gehört da auch der hm wie hies er ?
Sebastian Forst...?

Ronny


----------



## Berliner Team T (4. Mai 2003)

jo genau Sebastian Forst, Martin Schwirk ,Thomas Schönbeck,
Stefan Fiedler(Der allerdings nicht direkt aus berlin sonder eichwalde kommt) Carsten Nauke jo dann bin ich da noch
Kevin Britt konnte bis jetzt aber leider nur einmal zu wettkampf
aber beim nächsten sind hoffentlich alle mit dabei


----------



## sept (4. Mai 2003)

ich bin aus brandenburg und wenn in berlin trial session ist bin ich doch bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider Anonymus (5. Mai 2003)

Na toll!
Ich war letzte Woche von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Berlin und hab sowas von gesucht und hab nur einmal kurz 2 trialen gesehen, bzw. eins davon war nen Girly und ist was gestreet(Mittwoch Abend am Alexander Platz).
Und sonnst hab ich manchmal welche da nähe Friedrichspark gesehen. Was geht da Biker mäßig??

Bin demnächst auch öfters in Berlin, also mal melden, wenn was geht!!


----------



## elhefe (5. Mai 2003)

@ Berliner Team T

wer genau is denn da?

Mit dem Thomas hab ich schon mal grob ausgemacht, dass wir mal wieder in Berlin unterwegs sind, falls Ihr woanders fahrt, als am FEZ. Also bis denne.

Tilo

@ Sept

Wäre cool, wenn Du mal wieder am Start wärst.


----------



## Berliner Team T (5. Mai 2003)

jo na klar fahren wir wo anders als im FEZ das ist nämlich voll 
öde da die TT-Platten kann man auch kaum noch fahren weil die meisten schon von unseren nicht so guten oder mal ausversehen 
zerschrottet wurden


----------



## sept (5. Mai 2003)

ich werde auf ale fälle demnächst mal wieder vorbei kommen hatte nur ein wenig schon frist da der letzte ausflug zu euch ja recht teur wahr


----------



## Berliner Team T (5. Mai 2003)

jo sag bescheid wenn du zu uns kommst dann kläre ich das mit den jungs bloss thomas kann im mom net sein rahmen (Zoo Piranha) ist gebrochen seine nabe ist der freilauf im eimer und die felge will er auch neu machen


----------



## elhefe (5. Mai 2003)

Dieser Thomas muss ja wirklich ein Pechvogel sein.

Ist der nicht in Calbe unlängst zweiter geworden (In blau)?
Er (und eigentlich Stefan und der andere mit dem Echo) fährt ja nun echt gut.

Die ca. vier Mal, die ich mit den Jungs im Casino gefahren bin, hatte er nur einmal ein funktionierendes Radl dabei. Sonst war die Nabe kaputt, anschließend die neu Onyx auch gleich wieder im A... (glaub sogar 2x hintereinander?) und jetzt der Rahmen...

Mann, das ist wirklich hart...

Hoffentlich hat er es bald wieder.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Berliner Team T (5. Mai 2003)

na ja kannste dir ja ausrechnen erst muss er die blöde 

onix zu ROSE schicken dann muss er den rahmen nach 

glaube duisburg oder so wahr das schicken jo und dann ist da 

noch seine felge mit der wollte er auch irgendwas noch machen!!

Jo da haste recht die fahren alle gut bin nur so ein kleiner nub am 

rande will aber nicht prallen damit das ich das thomas am anfang 

gezeigt habe


----------



## crazymonkey (6. Mai 2003)

hi, ich fahr 26" und citytrial. heute habe ich zwar meinen zwei monate alten zoo piranha zerschossen aber wenns was zu fahren gibt bin ich gerne mal mit von der partie. ende dieser woche soll der echo urban kommen. dann gehts weiter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berliner Team T (7. Mai 2003)

Ach so was ich noch sagen wollte wenn der Termin steht mit 
Rütters einfach mal bescheid sagen dann kommen alle von 
BerlinerTeamTrial


----------

